# Lancing milk blister myself? Chance of infection?



## sqoya (Feb 13, 2004)

I woke up this morning with a milk blister on my nipple and top third part of my breast and into my armpit is hard. I've tried epsom salt soak, hot, moist compresses, hot shower, pumping and nursing!!! I've dealt with mastitis one too many times before and don't want this milk blister to result in mastitis!!! I would really like to just lance it with a sterilized needle, but am afraid of infection.

Has anyone lanced a milk blister themselves and then had an infection??? It seems a lot of moms lance it themselves and are fine. How long should I wait this out? TIA.


----------



## peachymomma (Jun 25, 2003)

No personal experience with that here, but I have heard of many moms that have done it. I would say go for it.


----------



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

I'd do it. breastmilk has antibacterial properties, and I think once you get it popped and have milk flowing through, chance of infection would be very slim.


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

It's not worth the risk of infection. The blister will resolve on it's own. If you have had repeated mastitis then a lc may be able to help you find the reason why so you can avoid future problems.


----------



## bunsmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi. I had one of those a couple weeks ago, and I just kept putting warm compresses on that breast and continued to breastfeed even though it was sooo painful. I was going to lance it myself if it didn't get better, but in two days it was gone. I did the compresses with very warm water and over and over again.

Hope you feel better!


----------



## sqoya (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, just an update in case anyone pulls this thread up later. After a few more warm compresses, the blister opened up and, ah, what relief! It was quite a sight to see since that side was completely drained except for the part that was clogged due to the milk blister - it was like a teeny tiny firehose spraying across the room! Anyway, maybe that's TMI! Lol! Anyway, it's slowly healing and the pain is almost gone (it's been about 4 days).

I'm glad I didn't lance it, but I'm even more glad I didn't get mastitis again.

foreverinbluejeans, I've had mastitis twice and both times were due to me putting pressure on it, so I don't _think_ I have recurring mastitis (although it's always in the back of my mind). I do have an oversupply issue that I've been working on, so hopefully I'll be less prone to mastitis and plugged ducts in the future. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm so glad it cleared up for you!


----------

